

Good Devs Don't Like Magic - levicampbell
http://tatiyants.com/good-devs-dont-like-magic/

======
jtchang
This is why I like python more than ruby. I feel like ruby has more magic and
is harder to deobfuscate than python.

This eventually bubbles up to how rails does things.

Another note is CoffeeScript. I've looked at it but generally feel like it is
too much magic with not enough reward. Yet I like jquery which is just the
right amount of magic and lots of reward.

------
peterhunt
Completely agree with this. In fact, the Django community realized this years
ago and created a "magic removal" branch that went on to become trunk because
it was much easier to understand.

------
sl4yerr
Then why aren't you busy moving blocks of binary information in and out of CPU
registers?

